# Iiiiiiiiiitttty bitty frogs found!



## lysaer

Thought your thumbnails were itty bitty?

Teeny tiny little frogs have been discovered living inside pitcher plants:

Ultra-tiny frogs discovered living like faeries inside pitcher plants


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

that's insane


----------



## poison beauties

Well I think thumbnails now look different to some. Pretty bad when you have to start asking for pin head frogs.

Michael


----------



## BOOSHIFIED

I'd be willing to bet that there are probably more of these micro species out there


----------



## Venomos

That is sooo awesome! I can only imagine the price tag on these when they become available! "trust me there are frogs in that vivarium"


----------



## HunterB

I want one lol or 20...


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Who's going to import some for me!?


----------



## GRIMM

Try sealling a tank well enough to prevent escapes... My god those are tiny!


----------



## Dancing frogs

Shipping could be super cheap...


----------



## gturmindright

Maybe buy some of those pitcher plants and you'll end up with some frogs on accident. I bet theres a good chance...


----------



## D3monic

lol you could always call around and see if anyone has any noisy plants available..

Conservation through cultivation - Borneo Exotics


----------



## Frank H

thats awesome! Nano vivariums ftw!


----------



## AaronAcker

lol people are going to look at us funny when we're checking inside of pitcher plants at the gardens.


----------



## gturmindright

Only the non carnivorous pitcher plants.


----------



## Mitch

I thought I'd seen it all until I saw a pitcher plant that eats leaves and houses Micro Frogs at the same time...


----------



## Dangerously

There's a link to its call here, and another page with a bit more detail:

Old World’s smallest frog is discovered in Borneo | Conservation International Blog

Microhylid frog - Conservation International

The Search for Lost Frogs - Conservation International


----------

